# Difference In Fit Between Specialized S-Works Sub 6 and S-Works 7 Shoes



## woodys737

Can anyone comment? Like the title says, just looking for info on how the 7 fits vs. the 6. Larger, smaller, wider, any built in arch support differences etc...

edit: Soon after I post (naturally) I found an amazing article from cyclingtips detailing much of what I was looking for. For anyone who stumbles across this thread with similar questions you can read the article below...

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/02/specialized-s-works-7-shoe-review/


----------



## .je

Cant answer your question, bit ive found that if you email them through their website they'll answer, they did for me.


----------



## woodys737

.je said:


> Cant answer your question, bit ive found that if you email them through their website they'll answer, they did for me.


Hadn't thought of that. Good idea. Thanks!


----------



## woodys737

Just a PSA if anyone searches in the future...got a chance to try on the 6 and 7 today. One aspect I've not read about is the difference in material used on the side of the shoe around the BOA's. The materials used in the 7 are very much less forgiving or stretchy IMO and for old ski racers with bone spurs etc...it was painful compared to the 6. And then only on the left foot. But, the 7 is a no go for me.

Other wise the 6 and 7 fit closely and I didn't really notice any more or less room in the toe box area from one shoe to the next. The 7 BOA's are wicked nice and a step up for sure.

Feet are so individual it's almost useless to try and determine fit from reviews. Go try them on. Way too expensive to hope they work.


----------



## dcorn

Odd, after wearing the 6 for a few months, I tried on the 7 and they felt like a bedroom slipper in comparison, very forgiving and soft, especially in the tongue area.


----------



## woodys737

dcorn said:


> Odd, after wearing the 6 for a few months, I tried on the 7 and they felt like a bedroom slipper in comparison, very forgiving and soft, especially in the tongue area.


The area I had trouble with wasn't the tongue but, the side. And just the left so it's more my foot that is the problem. My right foot/shoe fit comfortably. I really wanted them to work but, no go. Went a completely different route and bought a Vittoria shoe...


----------

